# Unexplained pain to my tailbone, can't ride my bike :(



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hi guys, this is a first for me, I'm only 21 and in good physical condition, healthy eating, etc. But this Monday when I sat on my bike for a short commute, I started feeling a lot of pain in my tailbone, like if I just took a big fall on my ass. And it's been going since without improvement.

Thing is, it never happened to me before and I didn't had any hits or fall at all for several weeks, so I can't see anything causing this. The only possible culprit would be that I spent about 4-5 hours on both weekend days sitting on my ass on the floor lacing up wheels, but I had experienced a lot worst before and not as bad afterward.

I'm not the type to rush to the doctor at the first sign of pain, usually I wait it out a few days and it's gone by then, but now I'm getting concerned about this. I've been doing martial art and archery the past 2 years, but haven't since many months and never had any issues back then.

What's wrong here ?


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

The muscles/tendons that control your legs go over the tail bone more or less, so working them harder can make them sore in the manner you describe. Stretching or light workouts can help but it should subside with time.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

supersedona said:


> The muscles/tendons that control your legs go over the tail bone more or less, so working them harder can make them sore in the manner you describe. Stretching or light workouts can help but it should subside with time.


Thanks for the info. I was also told spending a little time everyday in a sauna could help on that ?


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

If the heat doesn't work try an ice pack.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I can always go sit in the snow outside. It's -18°C right now and blowing haha


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

You'll freeze more than your back


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I ain't afraid of no cold


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks great! That amount of snow would shut my town down.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Just did 1.5 hours of shoveling. 2 times a big snow bank that the snow plow in the middle of the sidewalk because it can't go by (too narrow at this spot), then my car and two neighbor's car too.

My lower back isn't cooperating right now.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Got a gelpad for my saddle, hopefully it will help a bit too.


----------



## zicked (Apr 5, 2012)

FWIW, had a similar issue and activities leading up to tailbone pain. Had been a month or more since a bad bike dismount where I landed directly on the tailbone and I didn't experience any discomfort until after a week of sitting (improperly) on a harder chair (not my usual very back friendly office chair). Went to the chiro and got an X-ray. Turns out my tailbone was a little out of whack. Daily lower back warm ups and then 20 minutes of laying on a foam wedge for a few weeks seemed to get things realigned and it's been a non-issue.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

It took about a week or so and things got back in shape.


----------

